# Here Come the Vikings



## popokawidave (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks to this forum I have met some great people. MIMB members helped me with a theft recovery at RYC, we have ridden together on several occasions. so it should be no surprise that if one guy got a S x S, then another guy got one, I had to get one too. we all decided on Yamaha Vikings. I pick mine up next week. I managed to sell my Honda 450 and my brute to the same guy for good money. now I'm home swapping tires around so my Viking doesn't leave the dealer on those sad 25s. for now she's getting a set of 28" mud *****es. 30" silverbacks are in the near future. Have to recover a little. the wife has not complained about the money i'm spending so don't want to push my luck. You'll know us when you see us.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lol. Nice you better post pics when you get her home.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

awesome, are you going to RYC nov 7th-9th?? would love to see the new Vike


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

3 of us gonna be known at the ranch for sure lol


----------



## popokawidave (Jul 11, 2011)

If we can make RYC everyone will see the viking nation. Yamaha has put some thought into this one. I'm pretty excited. Never owned anything brand new. I'm the guy that buys someone else's problem, wrenches on it for a few weeks and then rides it. Tried to sweet talk the wife into letting me buy my 30s now but she wasn't having it. I'll ride on 28s for now.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Here is popokawiedave and my buddy switching tires at dealership before even putting it on trailer lol.....I was supervising making sure they used PPE and all safety equipment on site


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lol. Nice!


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

lol not wasting any time


----------

